# [KERNEL] 2.6.39 error v.malloc alloc_vmap_area

## julienlfr

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis malgré mes recherche sur le web je n'arrive pas à corriger mon soucis lorsque je boot sur le kernel 2.6.39 je me mange cette belle chose 

```
kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel: kernel BUG at mm/vmalloc.c:345!

kernel: invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] PREEMPT SMP

kernel: last sysfs file: /sys/devices/virtual/misc/rtc/uevent

kernel: Modules linked in: firewire_ohci(+) rtc yenta_socket pcmcia_rsrc pcmcia_core firewire_core video cfg80211 i2c_i801 battery ac button iTCO_wdt libiscsi scsi_transport_iscsi fuse dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore sx8 cciss mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc mptspi scsi_transport_spi mptscsih mptbase pata_isapnp

kernel: 

kernel: Pid: 3632, comm: modprobe Not tainted 2.6.39-gentoo #1 Dell Inc. Latitude E6500                  /

kernel: EIP: 0060:[<c0170d29>] EFLAGS: 00010246 CPU: 0

kernel: EIP is at alloc_vmap_area+0x37/0x25d

kernel: EAX: 00000000 EBX: f5403240 ECX: f83fe000 EDX: 00155000

kernel: ESI: 00155000 EDI: 00155000 EBP: c05452a8 ESP: f41e7d60

kernel: DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

kernel: Process modprobe (pid: 3632, ti=f41e6000 task=f51f8a90 task.ti=f41e6000)

kernel: Stack:

kernel: c015ada8 c04e2040 f83fe000 00000041 c04e15c0 00000000 00000000 00000046

kernel: f5403240 f4a8f300 f54032ac c05452a8 c01721e0 ffbfe000 00000000 000000d0

kernel: 00000173 80000000 00000000 00000004 0000a000 00000010 0000000a 00000000

kernel: Call Trace:

kernel: [<c015ada8>] ? __alloc_pages_nodemask+0xdb/0x571

kernel: [<c01721e0>] ? vm_map_ram+0x22a/0x412

kernel: [<f97342de>] ? ar_context_init+0x104/0x17f [firewire_ohci]

kernel: [<f9734a3d>] ? pci_probe+0x203/0x50b [firewire_ohci]

kernel: [<c0104d10>] ? dma_set_mask+0x2d/0x2d

kernel: [<c011e36c>] ? get_parent_ip+0x8/0x19

kernel: [<c012041d>] ? sub_preempt_count+0x74/0x80

kernel: [<c0268a4f>] ? local_pci_probe+0xb/0xc

kernel: [<c0268bda>] ? pci_device_probe+0x41/0x63

kernel: [<c02c250a>] ? driver_probe_device+0x7e/0xf6

kernel: [<c02c25c2>] ? __driver_attach+0x40/0x5b

kernel: [<c02c1f46>] ? bus_for_each_dev+0x37/0x5f

kernel: [<c02c23ce>] ? driver_attach+0x11/0x13

kernel: [<c02c2582>] ? driver_probe_device+0xf6/0xf6

kernel: [<c02c1a21>] ? bus_add_driver+0x8c/0x1bf

kernel: [<f9739000>] ? 0xf9738fff

kernel: [<c02c287c>] ? driver_register+0x7a/0xd9

kernel: [<f9739000>] ? 0xf9738fff

kernel: [<c0268dac>] ? __pci_register_driver+0x33/0x89

kernel: [<f9739000>] ? 0xf9738fff

kernel: [<c0101068>] ? do_one_initcall+0x68/0x106

kernel: [<c014877b>] ? sys_init_module+0xbe9/0xdda

[<c03b8c50>] ? sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x26

kernel: Code: c0 89 4c 24 08 75 04 0f 0b eb fe a9 ff 0f 00 00 74 04 0f 0b eb fe 31 c0 85 d2 74 0b 8d 42 ff 85 d0 0f 94 c0 0f b6 c0 85 c0 75 04 <0f> 0b eb fe 8b 54 24 3c a1 78 ac 4c c0 81 e2 f0 1e 01 00 e8 67

kernel: EIP: [<c0170d29>] alloc_vmap_area+0x37/0x25d SS:ESP 0068:f41e7d60

kernel: ---[ end trace 4f6ae66612fcd851 ]---

```

accompagné réguliérement de ces erreurs :

```
udevd[3338]: timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00001180d00000843sv00001028sd0000024Fbc08sc80i00' [xxxx]
```

voici mon emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9600_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 26 May 2011 09:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa apache bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli compiz-fusion consolekit cracklib crypt ctype cxx dbus devfs-compat dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss emerald encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hddtemp iconv jpeg lcms libnotify logitech-mouse mad mdnsresponder-compat mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql nautilus ncurses net-dns/avahi nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl php png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline samba sdl secure-delete session smp spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification suid svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis x264 x86 xcb xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

et mon .config

http://pastebin.com/Dd6x5BTy (trop long pour poster ici  :Smile: )

Merci d'avance pour toute aide apporté

----------

## Merkil

Poste un bugreport aux devs du kernel pour les aider à fixer ça dans la prochaine version  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu bien recompilé tes modules externes par rapport au nouveau kernel ?

----------

## julienlfr

Oui j'ai recompilé tous les modules (module-rebuild rebuild) comme toujours c'est la première fois que je suis confronté à ce soucis. le pire c'est que ma Gentoo boot et que je l'utilise par contre sur des logiciels lourd (genre Java  :Very Happy: ) bah ça crash

----------

## gglaboussole

Perso j'arrive pas à booter sur le 2.6.39 ni sur mon i7 (problème avec le frame buffer) ni sur mon eeepc (udev démarre pas)

au vu des bugs en cours, je suis resté en 2.6.38 pour l'instant

Wait and see..

----------

## julienlfr

Pourtant sur une autre machine avec i7 j'arrive à booter avec un vmalloc=256mo mais sur mon laptop rien n'y fait :s

----------

## julienlfr

Bug ouvert => https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=369023

----------

## julienlfr

même soucis avec le 2.6.39-r1

----------

